# A decent place to sleep



## CluelessHero (Dec 22, 2022)

in most cities and mine included, there are areas with a decent amount of abandoned buildings.
do research in your city on the best place to stay in an abandoned building where there aren't many cops and or people around that will rat you out or try to arrest you.


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 23, 2022)

thats for real, thankfully its the building owner who is supposed to keep track of who access the building, as it should be! theres barely anything up in boston, nothing even worth squatting. its a damn shame!!!


----------



## CluelessHero (Dec 23, 2022)

born2raizehell said:


> thats for real, thankfully its the building owner who is supposed to keep track of who access the building, as it should be! theres barely anything up in boston, nothing even worth squatting. its a damn shame!!!



thats too bad man, there are soo many around here.


----------

